

Paid, an iOS app built on the Stripe API - rscherf
http://paidhq.com
With all the hackers on here, I thought it was worth a shameless plug of our new app Paid (built on top of the Stripe API). No more logging into the web control panel to check on your payments.
======
t0
How is this different from <https://www.pay-pad.com>?

~~~
rscherf
Functionality may not be all that different, but the design is certainly
different as it's focused on user experience, and not just transactional
events.

~~~
billycoover
It looks great @rscherf. Happy to see some competition for Pay Pad!

~~~
rscherf
Thanks @billycoover. When I ran my business, I opted to use the web interface
provided by Stripe instead of downloading PayPad. It just didn't do it for me,
so we created the app we wanted to use. Not a whole lot more to it.

~~~
billycoover
Congrats on the launch!

